# Female African American College Student



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

I am an African American College Student who is looking to study in either Florence or Milan in Fall 2019. Given the new shift in political leadership I was wondering if it was safe for me to study there?If so, what some tips to stay safe tip, and things to be mindful while in Italy as African American Women?


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

mrgreen9715 said:


> I am an African American College Student who is looking to study in either Florence or Milan in Fall 2019. Given the new shift in political leadership I was wondering if it was safe for me to study there?If so, what some tips to stay safe tip, and things to be mindful while in Italy as African American Women?


I hope that you keep us continuously updated on your experience. I'm a white American male so I can't comment from personal experience but I think that the recent immigrant crisis is exacerbating feelings. I have however met many Italians who had their sense of offense pre-loaded on meeting me, assuming that as I'm from the American South that I would be racist. On the other hand there are areas where racism is intense; try Googling "Verona racism". 

Setting all that aside (if you can) I hope that you have a wonderful experience. Stay in touch.

:flypig:


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Think it a shame you have to post/ask such, but that is the way at the moment. If you can speak Italian that would help a little, but the main thing would to accept that half the population here may not like your colour, but the real good news is that the other half won’t care. My personal experience of the two cities is that Milano would be the better option. Again personal, but I would be cautious in any big/strange town/city. Best of luck in whatever you do, and yes, it would be wonderful to hear how you get on.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

I do not know (but I suspect) to what extent political leanings map to racist inclinations but if there is a correlation these maps might be of interest:

2013
https://welections.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/italy-20131.png

2018
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itali...ctions_Chamber_of_Deputies_constituencies.svg

:flypig:


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's just put it this way. Most of the Italians in Italy are descended from families that have been here for many generations, some going back as far as 2000 years to Roman times. Being proud of who we are, our ancestors, our culture and traditions is not being racist. Just ask the Chinese or the Japanese, for example.


----------



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

Italia-Mx,

thank you for your response. Yes, I know places like Italy, Japan, and China have generations going back many. I don't believe they or anyone is racist for being proud of their culture or traditions. They should be proud. It's no secret that Italy has racism just like every other place I just wanted to know which places I would be less likely to have issues due to the color of my skin and safety tips in general.


----------



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

Paulo, 

Thank you for responding.

I'm not sure if the colors mean the same as they Do in American politics? Would you a bigger city like Florence or Milan would be more accepting. I'm already aware that I will get stared at a lot because it's not too common to see African Americans in Italy not selling merchandise off the street.


----------



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

GeorideBorn,

Thank you for responding.

Could please tell me a little bit more about your experience in Milan and Florence and why you recommend Milan over Florence?


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

mrgreen9715 said:


> I'm not sure if the colors mean the same as they Do in American politics?


Well, American politics when? "Better dead that red?" or "Red state America"? There is a key at the bottom of the maps; more red is more "left" which means the same thing in Italy. 

Living as we do on planet Earth you will note that there are *******s everywhere (the forum has edited out references to the anal pore). I'm not black; I can't share your experience. I do however keep my eyes open and in the towns I've been in being black, provided one is not indigent, doesn't seem that big a deal. Events, sites, stores, restaurants, black people seem to my eye to be just people.

This may change in cities with more immigrants who principally from sub-Saharan Africa as nearly as I can tell. Those are tough people who have traveled a tough road and they're doing what they have to to get by but that isn't always pleasant for everybody else. I personally have not seen black tourists or students confounded with them but I'm sure it happens. 

Further south has more migrants and probably more racism I would guess as a result. Looking at the political map you see that the anti-immigrant 5 Star Movement and League Parties won there. 

Milano in my experience is a city busy making money. Firenze (Florence) is a city busy taking your money. I would guess that there is no more racism there than anywhere else. 

:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

mrgreen9715 said:


> Italia-Mx,
> 
> thank you for your response. Yes, I know places like Italy, Japan, and China have generations going back many. I don't believe they or anyone is racist for being proud of their culture or traditions. They should be proud. It's no secret that Italy has racism just like every other place I just wanted to know which places I would be less likely to have issues due to the color of my skin and safety tips in general.


Your reply is much more gracious that the one that I barely refrained from making.
:flypig:


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

PauloPievese said:


> Your reply is much more gracious that the one that I barely refrained from making.
> :flypig:


Spoken like a brainwashed American. And by the way, with four grand-parents born and raised in the same province in Italy, YES, I am mostly Italian -- my DNA is 85% Italian and the rest Balkan, which is just across the Adriatic Sea. Unfortunately I cannot placate you by saying it also includes some other exotic admixture. Sorry, but it's just not there. And if you don't like that my DNA is similar to probably 80% of the Italians you're going to be living with, maybe you shouldn't come to Italy. This would also apply to anyone else who has a problem with Italians being REALLY Italian!


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

mrgreen9715 said:


> Italia-Mx,
> 
> thank you for your response. Yes, I know places like Italy, Japan, and China have generations going back many. I don't believe they or anyone is racist for being proud of their culture or traditions. They should be proud. It's no secret that Italy has racism just like every other place I just wanted to know which places I would be less likely to have issues due to the color of my skin and safety tips in general.


mrgreen9715, here is some information you might find useful in choice of a place to live in Italy. Recently in the Region of Tuscany, nearly every mayoral race in the region was won by either the far right Lega candidate (anti-migrant) or the Cinque Stelle candidate (anti-establishment) except for three cities where the candidate chosen was from the PD (Left). Florence, home of Matteo Renzi, friend of Barack Obama, is one of the three still governed by the Left. Milano, home of Matteo Salvini, is in the region of Lombardia a Lega stronghold where many of those mayoral races were also won by the Lega (right) candidates.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

mrgreen9715 said:


> GeorideBorn,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> Could please tell me a little bit more about your experience in Milan and Florence and why you recommend Milan over Florence?


Just based on visits to the two places, so we have not lived there. First impression of Milan was not too good, but that soon disappeared and we loved our stay there. Florence we visited several times, albeit most of them just passing through. To me it’s a town not a city (bit like Pescara to me is a town), whereas Milan is what I would look on as a city. I quite like Paulo’s take on the two places and would add I found Milan to be like most places we have been to here in Italy – friendly (which is refreshing for me for a large city). Florence we found very much the opposite, and to be honest felt like it was full of itself and its reputation, which for us it did not live up to. It may be it would be very different living there, but I somewhat doubt it. As for safety, normal rules apply for any big town or city, but I would feel a lot more comfortable in any place in Italy than say London, Liverpool, Leeds etc.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> Florence we found very much the opposite, and to be honest felt like it was full of itself and its reputation, which for us it did not live up to.


The Rough Guide agrees with GeordieBorn re Firenze. The Uffizi is worth the trans-Atlantic airfare; then toss in the Pitti you've really got something. Having said that I advise my friends to stay in Siena and day trip to Firenze. No one takes this advice of course. 

Just fyi there is quite a good university in Siena in a beautiful setting:
https://en.unisi.it/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Siena

:flypig:


----------



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

Italia-Mx,

I have nothing against you or your DNA is 80% Italian and Balkan. I also have nothing against Italians being too Italian. I think it's great and cool that countries like Italy take so much pride in their country because so many generations have lived only their. I don't know much about the Italian culture, but I would love to learn and no better way to learn than from actual Italians in Italy. 

Do you know anything about the Italian college-level teaching styles? I've been doing research and people have been saying then its harder than American college because they only do one test in each class?


----------



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

oh okay. I didn't know the 5 start movement was anti-immigration. That's an interesting take on Milan and Florence. Thank you for sharing that! I think the biggest thing would be the language barrier. I would obvoiusly learn some Italian if I went there. I believe I'm leaning more towards Milan. Also because I would be studying fashion and its one of the fashion capital, but Florence is also up and coming


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

mrgreen9715 said:


> oh okay. I didn't know the 5 start movement was anti-immigration. That's an interesting take on Milan and Florence. Thank you for sharing that! I think the biggest thing would be the language barrier. I would obvoiusly learn some Italian if I went there. I believe I'm leaning more towards Milan. Also because I would be studying fashion and its one of the fashion capital, but Florence is also up and coming


Ok if your studying fashion why you would consider anywhere other than Milan is beyond me!!

Italians are not racists, Racists are racists, and some of them are Italian.. get my drift My experience is (through my Sicilian family) you may be called politically incorrect things behind your back but never ever to your face. If someone did it will be because they are ignorantly curious about you and have absolutely no malicious intention what so ever.

Ultimately you will be stared at as you will be prejudged. There is a lot going on with immigration and that over here and you will be considered a part of that... rightly or wrongly. 

My only personal negative experience to speak of is that my Italian sister in law married a Ugandan. 99% in Sicily were OK/Happy with it but a couple were not. Institutional racism on a day to day basis I haven't seen any.

I do not think for one second you will experience more or less racism than you currently (I am assuming) do on a day to day basis. Do not take it to heart (as hard as that may be) and accept it (for lack of a better phase) for what it is...Ignorance on the part of the racist!

I believe you will have a great time and providing you go about your business in a normal civil manner as any student would, I cannot see there being any issues.

Kenzo


----------



## mrgreen9715 (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you for honesty. I appreciate it, I think I'm leaning more towards Florence only because the University I am looking has a bigger class section. Do you have recommendations on what to do in Florence any restaurants, shops, attractions? Or in a place like 2-3 hours out that I should visit?


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

mrgreen9715 said:


> Thank you for honesty. I appreciate it, I think I'm leaning more towards Florence only because the University I am looking has a bigger class section. Do you have recommendations on what to do in Florence any restaurants, shops, attractions? Or in a place like 2-3 hours out that I should visit?


As I'm sure that others will point out, that amount of time will get you to dozens of World Heritage sites. I thought I'd note something that you may have overlooked; Firenze is on the high-speed train line, Le Frecce. This can get you to Roma in a little over an hour; to Milano in under two hours.
Trenitalia - Homepage English - Trenitalia
:flypig:


----------

